# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Λάθος σε Pinned Post

## Can'tGainWeight

Παιδιά έψαχνα για νέο πρόγραμμα όγκου και καθώς παρατηρούσα το πρώτο Pinned Post στα προγράμματα προπόνησης πρόσεξα πως το πρόγραμμα προπόνησης όγκου #2 δεν υπάρχει και σε πηγαίνει στο πρόγραμμα όγκου #3. Ουσιαστικά δεν υπάρχει πρόγραμμα #2. Για δείτε το και εσείς μήπως κάνω εγώ λάθος.

----------


## beefmeup

ναι, ισχυει, θα το κοιταξουμε φιλε..

----------

